# C:sccfg.sys



## raju.techguy (May 1, 2008)

hello,
am using kaspersky internet security 7.0.1.325. C:sccfg.sys hidden modifycation object found during scan. but i cant quarantine and delete. it displays restart system. but nothing doing.
C:sccfg.sys is virus? how to delete. my system running slow down. 
help someone.


----------



## roshanak (Mar 23, 2009)

raju.techguy said:


> hello,
> am using kaspersky internet security 7.0.1.325. C:sccfg.sys hidden modifycation object found during scan. but i cant quarantine and delete. it displays restart system. but nothing doing.
> C:sccfg.sys is virus? how to delete. my system running slow down.
> help someone.


----------



## roshanak (Mar 23, 2009)

hello,
am using kaspersky internet security 7.0.1.325. C:sccfg.sys hidden modifycation object found during scan. but i cant quarantine and delete. it displays restart system. but nothing doing.
C:sccfg.sys is virus? how to delete. my system running slow down. 
help someone.


----------



## wicket (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.threatexpert.com/files/sccfg.sys.html
it appears this file is safe and is part of a program called folder lock. =)


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

You could try something like Unlocker to remove the folder.

Unlikely that the folder would be slowing your PC - have a look here

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/is-your-pc-running-slow-247566.html


----------

